# Passendes Mainboard zu AMD Phenom II X4 955



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Welches Mainboard wäre zum empfehlen wenn ich mir nen *AMD Phenom II X4 955 *holen möchte und ne Nvidia Karte hab. Wegen SLI und so weil ich kenn mich was AMD und die Chipsätze für AMD angeht nich so aus da ich bis jetzt nur auf Intel CPUs und Mainboards mit Nvidia Chipsatz vertraut hab.

mfg CroCop


----------



## Mosed (20. Juli 2009)

Nach meinen Informationen benötigst du einen NVidia oder passenden Intel Chipsatz für SLI. Die AMD Chipsätze unterstützen nur Crossfire.

Für AM3 gibt es solche Mainboards aber nicht. Es gibt ein Mainboard mit Nvidia-Chip, das hat aber nur einen x16 slot.


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Also um SLI betreiben zu können darf ich nich auf AMD umrüsten?

Ok angenommen ich lass nur eine Nvidia drin, läuft des dann sauber oder gibts da teilweise auch probleme?


----------



## Mosed (20. Juli 2009)

Doch, du kannst schon einen AMD Prozessor nutzen, du brauchst nur ein SLI-fähiges Mainboard, und bei AM3 ist mir da (noch) nichts bekannt. Der Geizhals-Preisvergleich spuckt auch nichts passendes aus. Für AM2 gibt es da noch was.

An sich ist es kein Problem eine Nvidia Karte auf einem AMD-Chipsatz zu benutzen. Das mache ich auch. Eine zweite Nvidia Karte sollte sich auch für PhysX Berechnungen nutzen lassen. Nur SLI funktioniert auf AMD Chipsätzen (offiziell) nicht.


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

OK SLI brauch ich nich zwingend währe für mich halt demnächst ne option gewesen aber dann kauf ich halt ne gtx295 dazu dann brauch ich nich 2 gtx260er ^^

Also welches MB währe dann zu empfehlen?


----------



## Darth (20. Juli 2009)

Moin,

kommt drauf an was Du an Ausstattung brauchst/möchtest.

Es gibt ja nicht viele AM3-Boards bisher, da ist die Auswahl recht übersichtlich und man kann sich einfacher raussuchen was zu einem passt 

Schau mal hier rein falls Du es noch nicht gemacht hast: Sammelthreads Mainboards Sockel AM3 - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Ich selber habe ein ASRock-Board mit einer GTX285 am laufe (siehe Signatur) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist auch eine Kombination aus NVidia Grafikkarte und AMD-Chipsatz. Sprich kein SLI möglich, aber das habe ich auch nicht vor 

Gruss,
Darth/Michael


----------



## Mario2002 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Was ihr alle mit AM3 Boards habt.
Die braucht kein Mensch.
Hier mal ein paar Nforce Boards für AMD und Sli.
Sind alle AM3 kompatibel.
ASUS Crosshair II Formula, nForce 780a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (90-MIB3V0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe, nForce 780a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (90-MIB3H1-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS M3N72-D, nForce 750a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (90-MIB5D0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Foxconn Destroyer, nForce 780a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-M750SLI-DS4, nForce 750a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Mosed (20. Juli 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> OK SLI brauch ich nich zwingend währe für mich halt demnächst ne option gewesen aber dann kauf ich halt ne gtx295 dazu dann brauch ich nich 2 gtx260er ^^



Ich dachte immer das käme aufs gleiche hinaus, aber scheinbar sind Dualkarten eine Ausnahme und benötigen kein SLI/CF zertifiziertes Mainboard.

Warum überhaupt SLI? Bis auf Crysis und für andere Egoshooter in 1900*1200 mit Ultra-Super-AA Modi reicht eine normale Karte (GTX260 oder 4870 locker aus)

Ich spiele selbst mit meiner 8800GTS G92 auf 1680*1050 nahezu jedes Spiel auf vollen Details. Nur Crysis hat bis jetzt "Probleme" gemacht.

Zumal das Spiel ja SLI unterstützen muss. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen. 


AM3 ist natürlich zukunftssicherer.


Das musst du natürlich erstmal entscheiden: AM2+ oder AM3 Board?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das käme aufs gleiche hinaus, aber scheinbar sind Dualkarten eine Ausnahme und benötigen kein SLI/CF zertifiziertes Mainboard.


 
Nö, brauchen sie nicht, weil die CF/SLI Technik ja auf dem PCB mit drauf ist, daher laufen Dual GPU Karten auf jedem Board.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Mario2002 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Was ihr alle mit AM3 Boards habt.
> Die braucht kein Mensch.
> Hier mal ein paar Nforce Boards für AMD und Sli.



Vielleicht weil neuere AMD CPUs nicht mehr auf AM2+ laufen könnten?


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil neuere AMD CPUs nicht mehr auf AM2+ laufen könnten?



Jo hab auch geschaut die laufen nich mehr mit dem ganz neuen^^

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a403663.html

taugt des was?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Willst du nun SLI oder nicht?
Wenn nicht würde ich mir gleich ein AM3 Board holen mit passendem DDR3 RAM. So viel teurer ist das auch nicht mehr.

EDIT:
Ok wer lesen kann^^
Ist ja ein AM3 Board


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Ne SLI nich zwingend kann zur not auch meine gtx260 hergeben und ne stärkere holen
Daran solls nich scheitern 

Ps: Dass Board was ich rausgesucht hab is n AM3 board


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Also wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mir für nen paar Euro mehr gleich das holen: ASUS Crosshair III Formula, 790FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB8V0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at UK


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

Das M4A79 ist schon OK, aber dann kannst du auch in die Vollen greifen und das CIIIF holen, gerade beim OC Bios ist der Unterschied deutlich.


----------



## Mario2002 (20. Juli 2009)

Also Leute, alle bisher erschienenen AM3 CPU´s laufen auch auf AM2+.
Und auch wenn neue AM3 CPU´s kommen würden, werden sie auf AM2+ laufen ( Bios-Update vorrausgesetzt ).
Und das AM3 zukunftssicher sein soll, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Es gibt zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 so gut wie keinen Unterschied.
Ich warte auf die nächste Generation( Vielleicht AM4? ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

Mario2002 schrieb:


> Also Leute, alle bisher erschienenen AM3 CPU´s laufen auch auf AM2+.


 
Absolut richtig.



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn neue AM3 CPU´s kommen würden, werden sie auf AM2+ laufen ( Bios-Update vorrausgesetzt ).


 
Nö, wenn die ersten AM3 CPUs mit den vollen 941 Pins kommen, die der Sockel bietet, laufen sie nicht mehr auf AM2+, da der Sockel nur 940 Pins hat. 



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Und das AM3 zukunftssicher sein soll, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Es gibt zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 so gut wie keinen Unterschied.
> Ich warte auf die nächste Generation( Vielleicht AM4? ).


 
Die neuen 32nm CPUs werden für AM3 sein, aber nicht mehr für AM2+.


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mir für nen paar Euro mehr gleich das holen: ASUS Crosshair III Formula, 790FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB8V0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at UK



Jo hab ich angeschaut sieht gut aus 

Da werd ich dann drauf warten


Zum Thema AM2+

Laut Info passt mein AM3 nich auf ein AM2+ board
Hab extra 2 mal geguggt


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Doch!
Jetzige AM3 CPUs passen auf ein AM2+ und AM2 Board, sofern sie vom BIOS unterstützt werden. 
Auf AM3 laufen aber nur AM3 CPUs, da den älteren CPUs der DDR3 Speichercontroller fehlt


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Ja aber jetzt nochma AM2+ kaufen und dann in 1 oder 2 jahren wenn ich aufrüste geht nix mehr mit am2 also wenn ich scho a neues board kauf dann doch gleich eins, was etwas länger hält oder nich?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Wie lange das Board CPUs unterstützt kann man nicht sagen, aber ich denke das es schon noch ein paar Jährchen dauern wird bis du auf deinem Board keine neuen CPUs mehr betreiben wirst können.


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Noch is es ja nich mein Board ^^

Aber der Preisunterschied is ja auch nich so groß?!

Und DDR3 is doch auch etwas schneller als DDR2 oder net?


Also bei den Boards wo ich bis jetzt gesehn hab steht
AMD Phenom II X4 920-940 

Ich will ja den Phenom II x4 955
geht doch net oder? ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Was geht nicht?! 

Und ja DDR3 ist schneller als DDR2, aber der Unterschied ist so gering das man ihn nicht merkt.

lg
ghost


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was geht nicht?!
> 
> Und ja DDR3 ist schneller als DDR2, aber der Unterschied ist so gering das man ihn nicht merkt.
> 
> ...



Mainboard beschreibung zu Sockel AM2+
Prozessor:  AMD Phenom II X4 920-940 (Deneb), AMD Phenom X4 9100e-9950 

So wat is dann mit AMD Phenom II x4 955??? 955 liegt ja über 940 ^^ 
funzt die CPU nun auf AM2+ oder nich?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt.
AM2+ und AM2 CPUs laufen auf AM3 nicht.
AM3 CPUs laufen auf AM3 Boards sowieso und auf AM2+ und AM2 Boards sofern sie das BIOS unterstützt.

lg
ghost


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Also bestell ich einfach die CPU und n AM2+ board auf gut glück und hoff es funzt und wenns net funzt board verkaufen und am3 holen?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Nein....
Dazu informiert man sich vorher und sieht sich dei CPU Support Listen des Boards an. 

lg
ghost


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Dafür bin ich zu doof irgendwie ^^

Kann mir jemand Helfen?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Dazu brauchst du dir nur das Board auszusuchen und auf der Hersteller Seite danach Suchen. Auf der Produktseite wirst du dann irgendwo "CPU Support" finden 

lg
ghost


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Prozessor 		 		 			 				 					
					AMD Phenom II X4 920-940 (Deneb), AMD Phenom X4 9100e-9950 (Agena), AMD Phenom X3 8250e-8850 (Toliman), AMD Athlon X2 6500+-7750+ (Kuma), AMD Athlon X2 BE2300-BE2400 und 4050e-5050e (Brisbane), AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+-6400+ (Windsor, Brisbane), AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 (Windsor FX), AMD Athlon 64 3000+-4000+ und LE1600-LE1640 (Orleans, Lima), AMD Sempron X2 2100+ (Brisbane), AMD Sempron LE1100-LE1200 (Lima, Sparta), AMD Sempron 2800+-3800+ (Manila), AMD Opteron 1210-1220

So  
Wo steht jetzt da was von meinem Phenom II x4 955?
Hab ich oben doch scho geschrieben dass da meiner net dabei steht ^^ 

Hauts mich wenn die Liste nix aussagt


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Von welchem Board sprechen wir jetzt überhaupt?!


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

*Asus Crosshair II Formula*

^^


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 

Auf CPU Support und in der Liste den 955 suchen kannste aber alleine^^ 

lg
ghsot


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Ah das steht doch tatsächlich AMD Phenom II x4 955 drin ^^

Top 

Taugt des Board jetzt auch? ^^ Also OC mäßig und so


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Naja für die paar Euro mehr würde ich mir gleich ein AM3 Board holen. Die 30€ machens dann auch nicht mehr.

lg
ghost


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Na dann war die Diskussion ja umsonst? ^^

Gut des Asus M4A79T Deluxe taugt des zum OC´en?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Ja tuts, aber wie gesagt, für gut 10€ mehr gibts schon das CHIII


----------



## Mosed (20. Juli 2009)

Fragen wir doch mal andersherum: Was spricht dagegen ein AM3 Board zu kaufen außer fehlender SLI Support? Die 10€ mehr für den Ram sind ja nunmal wirklich egal. Ob man nun für CPU, Mainboard und Ram 340€ oder 350€ ausgibt...


Das Asus Crosshair II Formula ist laut PCGH das beste AM2+ Mainboard.
Ein recht günstiges, aber gutes AM3 wäre Asrock M3A790GXH/128M. Soll das Mainboard für DDR3-1600 tauglich sein (wofür man aber OCen muss), ist das Asus M4A78T-E angebracht.


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

*GigaByte GA-MA790XT-UD4P*

Taugt des Board?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Jep, das Board ist ok.


----------



## labernet (20. Juli 2009)

Asus Crosshair 3 Formula, richtig richtig geil


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Juli 2009)

Welches Arbeitsspeicher passt na zu nem 
*Asus M4A78T-E und nem AMD Phenom II x4 955?
*


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

labernet schrieb:


> Asus Crosshair 3 Formula, richtig richtig geil


 
Meinst du sowas hier.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





CroCop86 schrieb:


> Welches Arbeitsspeicher passt na zu nem
> *Asus M4A78T-E und nem AMD Phenom II x4 955?*


 
Da gibts eine Menge, achte auf die Spannung, nicht mehr als 1,7 Volt. DDR3 1333MHz reicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Nur weil Rog draufsteht ist es auch nicht so toll


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nur weil Rog draufsteht ist es auch nicht so toll


 
Immer noch besser als Gigabreit.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

Die verbauen keinen 30 Tonnen Heatpipewald
Naja obwohl auf den neuen :X


----------



## CroCop86 (21. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas hier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab aber von nem Kollegen gehört dass Corsair sich z.b. nich gut mit dem board verträgt

stimmt des=?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn man da zu 100% sicher gehen will, guckt man in die Memory Support List


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Hab aber von nem Kollegen gehört dass Corsair sich z.b. nich gut mit dem board verträgt
> 
> stimmt des=?


 
Gibts überhaupt Corsairs mit 1,5-1,7 Volt Spannung? 
Die laufen schon alle, da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, kommt halt drauf an, ob sie auch mit den Spezifikationen laufen, mit den sie es sollen.


----------



## labernet (21. Juli 2009)

nun ich hab das c3f mit dem xms3 dhx corsair ram pc3-10666, verträgt sich relativ gut


----------



## xarruso (21. Juli 2009)

vertragen sich diese mit dem CIIIF bzw taugen die überhaupt was??
In der QVL des CIIIF steht: 
CORSAIR BoxP/N:TW3X4G1600C9D*HXNV* (CM3X2G1600C9DHXNV)Ver4.1 DDR3 1600 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS N/A Heat-Sink Package (1333-9-9--9-24) 1.80


----------



## Mosed (21. Juli 2009)

1600-er kannste bei AMD nur mit OCen nutzen, soweit ich weiß. 1333 reicht völlig.


----------



## xarruso (22. Juli 2009)

Ok.
Wenns sein muss kann man die 1333er auch noch übertakten, kannst du mir da was empfehlen, also was auch noch Reserven hat??
Diese zum Beispiel???
oder diese hier??
Aber bei 10€ Aufpreis kann ich mir ja dann gleich den 1600er kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

xarruso schrieb:


> Ok.
> Wenns sein muss kann man die 1333er auch noch übertakten, kannst du mir da was empfehlen, also was auch noch Reserven hat??
> Diese zum Beispiel???
> oder diese hier??
> Aber bei 10€ Aufpreis kann ich mir ja dann gleich den 1600er kaufen.


 
Kannst du, du kannst dir aber nicht sicher sein, dass sie auch auf dem Board problemlos laufen.
Meine RAMs kann ich problemlos auf das Niveau von 1600er RAMs hochtakten, bei gerade mal 1,65 Volt Spannung, was für die CPU und das Board vertretbar sind.

Wenn du unbedingt die 1600er haben willst, dann kauf sie dir und teste es, du kannst die ja umtauschen, wenns nicht läuft.


----------



## Mosed (22. Juli 2009)

Als erstes auf der Mainboardherstellerseite nachschauen, welchen Ram das Board verträgt. wenn da 1600+ steht, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Oder machen AMDs CPUs da noch eventuell Zicken?
Du kannst natürlich 1600-er kaufen, wenn er günstiger ist als anderer 1333-er. Er wird halt nur nicht mit 1600 laufen, wenn du das nicht manuell einstellst.


----------



## xarruso (22. Juli 2009)

Also, ich hab mir jetzt mal nach einem passenden RAM umgeschaut und schwanke jetzt zwischen diesen beiden:

*Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (TW3X4G1333C9DHX)**:*
Dieser ist ein DDR3-1333er. Er soll laut einem Test mit 1333 MHz und 1,5 V auf 6-5-5-8 mit 1t Command Rate laufen und sich auch auf DDR3-1600 Niveau übertakten lassen (was natürlich keine Garantie ist). Außerdem hab ich über diesen RAM nur positive Bewertungen gefunden.

*Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (TW3X4G1600C9D, Dominator)**:*
Dieser RAM sollte bei 1,8V mit 800MHz und 9-9-9-24 auf dem CIIIF laufen, was einen höheren Takt bei höherer Latenz darstellt. Bewertungen oder gar Tests hab ich hier nicht gefunden.

Beide Riegel laufen auf dem CIIIF laut Corsair Site und QVL, ein manuelles Einsetzen der Latenzen und des Taktes ist kein Problem.
Fragt sich nur ober der zweite mit höherem Takt trotz der hohen Latenzen noch schneller ist als der erste. Fraglich ist aber auch ob der erste überhaupt die niedrigen Latenzen erreicht...
Außerdem hat der zweite eine Spannung von 1,8V, ist das für den Speichercontroller im Phenom schon problematisch???
Der Preis der beiden bei alternate ist fast gleich sollte also nicht in die Entscheidung mit einfließen.
Hat jemand vllt. schon Erfahrungen mit einen der Riegel gemacht, am besten auf einem AM3-Board???


----------

